# The new Mondeo advert.



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What the fuck is that all about?

Would somebody care to explain the advertising logic behind a load of cars floating by balloon in the air cos I don't fucking get it one little bit! :?

Bit like that crap Audi A5 advert with a load of lines.

People want to see what they're buying i.e. the fucking car. You don't get to see either of them in these shite adverts.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> What the fuck is that all about?
> 
> Would somebody care to explain the advertising logic behind a load of cars floating by balloon in the air cos I don't fucking get it one little bit! :?


You are kidding aren't you?

Surely you are not THAT thick? :wink:

I like the Mondeo advert.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The advert has got you thinking about the Mondeo so it has worked


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

The Silver Surfer said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck is that all about?
> ...


Obviously I am mate. Either that or I'm trying to dissect it too much! :?

What is it then? Everyone getting rid of their cars to leave the Mondeo as the only one on the road?

Bunch of fucking arse grapes if it is!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

The Silver Surfer said:


> I like the Mondeo advert.


I like the music.

Anyone know what it is?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

'The Artifact And Living' by Michael Andrews - from Donnie Darko.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

clived said:


> 'The Artifact And Living' by Michael Andrews - from Donnie Darko.


Thank you sir!

Did you get my mail?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

NP  I had the CD sat in front of me!

Yes, I'v replied...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

clived said:


> NP  I had the CD sat in front of me!


Any chance you could rip it as a 320kbps MP3 and email it please?   

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> Any chance you could rip it as a 320kbps MP3 and email it please?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich


Any chance you two lovebirds could fuck off of my flame please and conduct your dating elsewhere? :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im tempted to get one,


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Any chance you two lovebirds could fuck off of my flame please and conduct your dating elsewhere? :-*


 [smiley=whip.gif] your fat ass...


----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Im tempted to get one,


You're welcome to test drive mine any time you like...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

redTT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Im tempted to get one,
> ...


You mean your mondeo, right? :wink:


----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

Dotti said:


> redTT said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Don't know, has he got a nice arse.....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Why what else is up for a test drive?


----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Why what else is up for a test drive?


Dotti has a very dirty mind me thinks


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance you could rip it as a 320kbps MP3 and email it please?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

While we are on the subject of Ford adverts, what is the new Fiesta one all about - dogbots??


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Same as the Shitron and transformers.

Then you the VW one about being a losers if you buy one, or the Audi one about coloured lines, or the seat one about chav rituals.

I think its called marketing - it means nothing.


----------



## La Femme TT (May 1, 2004)

The advert is about all the other cars going floating up to heaven as they're dead. Or at least I think that's what it's all about...........


----------

